# New show for 2010



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

I have just received an email from www.eventdevelopments.co.uk announcing a new show for September 4/5 2010 at Newark showground. Put a note in your diaries.


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

paulmold said:


> I have just received an email from www.eventdevelopments.co.uk announcing a new show for September 4/5 2010 at Newark showground. Put a note in your diaries.


 well book a pitch with MHF before all the spaces go!!! I have


----------

